# Help. Pregnant, with 2 kids and one has Aspergers....



## TTCBB3

Hi, i have been on here for awhile and never even noticed this thread! I have 2 children (6 yr old boy and 2 yr old girl) and currently 32 weeks pregnant. My son was diagnosed with Aspergers back in Feb of this year. I am obviously extremely pregnant and im completely lost. :( Things with my son have gotten worse over the past couple weeks with his behavior and emotions like hitting crying screaming and throwing things. All i can do is cry. Im not exactly sure how to handle anything at this point...is there anyone out there that is currently or previously been in this position? His school is trying to say that the reason he is getting worse is because of me and being pregnant... :( but when we planned this baby we didnt know he had Aspergers he had only been diagnosed with ADHD at the time....


----------



## leelee

Hi,

Have you been given any numbers for support services for someone you can chat to?

I would recommend Contact A Family:

https://www.cafamily.org.uk/

In some cases they might put you in contact with someone in a similar situation so you can support each other.

:hugs:


----------



## snay2011

hi, my dd (age 2 and 5 months) has not been dx yet but she will be having an autism assessment at the end of they year if her speech and communication has not improved, i have just found out i am pregnant. although i have no words of wisdom for you, i just wanted to let you know you are not alone :( silly things worry me such as, on a saturday i go into town shopping, how can i do this now? if i am pushing a newborn about in a pram what will i do with my daughter? i doubt she will walk calmly next to the pram. if i get a buggy board she wont understand safety that she cant just climb off it. i dont know why this is playing on my mind, and other small things like this?


----------



## Adanma

My son (6 aspergers) was 2 when I had my second. We knew something was up but he was not diagnosed at that point. He did become more clingy to me (didn't think it was possible) and was moe sensitive to stuff in general, but I think he was just sensing his world changing and he didn't know what to do with that info. Try to assure him you two wil still have special time even though a lot of your time will be with the baby. If he is really schedule oriented try gradually changing his schedule now s that by the time baby comes he'll be a little more used to not having as much mommy time. Maybe start reading books about babies and stuff so he can readjust that way too. And don't treat it like a bad thing or a sad thing that you will be having to spend time with baby. Treat it like a new cool thing and make sure he knows he'll have an important role now as the oldest of all 3 children! How special is that right!?

It's going to be rough on everyone for awhile likely, but you'll get through! You got through with your daughter! You can do this!

We are currently going through IVF and we have had him involved (his brother too) the whole process. They know what teh medicines do and what's going to be happening to mommy. They know that we are hoping to get a baby at the end, but we may not, or we may get two! He asks a lot of questions about it of course and I try to answer as best I can and just hope he's well prepared for when/if his world changes again with a new baby. All we can do is our best!

Adanma


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You will be ok hun. Are you a member of any support groups? x


----------



## TTCBB3

I appreciate everyones comments/suggestions! Its nice to know iM not alone. I have joined random autism boards bnut nothing i have honestly gotten involved in. I am extrememly busy anymore with being pregnant, a 2 yr old and my 6 yr old plus work and school. ugh. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh it must be hard. My daughter was 2 when my son got diagnosed so I didnt know when I was pregnant. You will be fine though :)


----------



## Mellofishy

TTCBB3-
My heart goes out to you. I have two boys ages 5 and 2 1/2. Our 2 1/2 year old was educationally diagnosed as "developmentally delayed" last July.
I too, am 32 weeks pregnant...
And at this current time we are moving forward to have our 2 year old medically diagnosed with autistic behavior. It breaks my heart daily to see him struggle with communicating, and knowing he may have challenges ahead of him, but I am DETERMINED to do everything I can to help him. Having a "label" is going to be hard, but it's the "label" that's going to help him and make sure he receives the help he deserves. I don't know if it's the preggo hormones or what that's made this past month difficult for me, but I'm determined to help him, and that everything will be "OK". I have to. It's all out of my control...


----------

